# Hornwort ID?



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a species of plant that lives on th banks/in the stream behind my house, which LOOKS like it is the beginning stage of hornwort. I know this plant is called hornwort, but i am suspicious that it is not the same one used in aquariums. 
Acording to google, the appearance of Aquarium hornwort starts out looking like this plant. The plant I am dealing with looks like a moss green colored lichen that is thicker than liche, and is always damp, and has a texture that looks a bit like the skin on the belly of a toad. also, if you rub it, it has a strange (almost mint like?) scent. Does anyone know if this is truly beginnings of hornwort?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

there is also a chance that it is Lunularia cruciata (crescent lichen). but i would still like to know for sure.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hornwort doesn't smell minty, so I'd say it's not it. I also can't recall hornwort ever looking like anything but hornwort, that is, I've grown bushels & bushels of the stuff, but never saw anything i would call any sort of "beginning" stage. Hornwort is a fully aquatic plant. Is the plant you found growing out of the water? At any rate your description most certainly doesn't sound anything at all like hornwort.

This is the part where I say a picture would be infinitely helpful.


----------

